# Antivirus for Windows ME?



## NFT (Feb 17, 2011)

I have a perfectly working PC running Windows ME but can't find an antivirus program which is compatible. 
Any suggestions please?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Almost no antiviruses support any extinct & unsupported operating systems like ME & 98

About the only one I know of is Clamwin  BUT it isn't as effective as many other AV's on any windows system


----------



## NFT (Feb 17, 2011)

It's what I thought. At least I now know not to waste time searching for one . 
I suppose I'll just keep it for non-internet tasks.
Many thanks for the reply.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

NFT:

You didn't advise the description and specs of that old computer, but it's possible that you can upgrade it to Windows XP. 

I've done that to a number of older computers that originally came with Windows 98SE or ME or 2000 pre-installed.

Just something for you to think about.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## NFT (Feb 17, 2011)

It's worth considering, thanks for the advice.
My processor is a Pentium 1 GHz, not sure of the RAM, I inserted an extra memory block ages ago so I imagine it's 512Mb. 40GB hard drive. Are there minimum requirements for running XP?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

An Intel Pentium IV 1.0 GHz processor and 512 MB of RAM and 40 GB hard drive will do just fine for Windows XP for basic computing functions. :up:

----------------------------------------------------------------

Go into the Device Manager and click the + in

Display Adapters
Network Adapters
Sound Video And Game Controllers

Advise what's listed in those headings so we can determine if Windows XP drivers are available for them.

---------------------------------------------------------------

If you're not positive about the amount of RAM that's currently in it, right-click MY COMPUTER and then click Properties.

The amount of RAM will be listed at the bottom of the "General" tab.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## NFT (Feb 17, 2011)

An update....
It's a Pentium(r)III 1GHz processor, 384MB of RAM, 80GB hard drive(74GB actual capacity).(My memory is obviously less good than the computer's!).
Under Display Adapters.....32MB DDR NVIDIA GeForce2 GTS(Dell)
Under Network Adapters....3Com Etherlink XL 10/100 PCI For Complete PC Management NIC (3C905C-TX), Dial-up Adapter, NDIS 1394 Net Adapter.
Under Sound Video and Game Controllers......Creative SB Live Value (WDM), Game Port for Creative SB Live!
Thanks flavallee


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I wouldn't spend any money on that system. Save it for a new one.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Is that computer a Dell?

If it is, can you advise what the model name and model number ofo it is, and what the 7-character service tag number on the sticker is?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## NFT (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, it's a Dell Dimension 4100, Service Tag No. 20Q220J
Thanks flavallee.

Thanks also to DoubleHelix....noted.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

According to that service tag number, here is the Dell support site that's specific only to that *Dell Dimension 4100* desktop. You should add and save this site in your browser favorites/bookmarks list so you can readily refer to it when needed.

Because that desktop is 10 years old, the driver downloads section only has drivers for Windows 98/ME/2000 and not for Windows XP. It's probable that the install of Windows XP will install native drivers for the NVIDIA display device, 3Com network device, and Creative sound device, but that's not 100% guaranteed. NVIDIA has a Windows XP driver for the display device, but I haven't confirmed if they're available for the network and sound devices. It's possible that you would need to install a network card and/or a sound card that supports Windows XP.

The motherboard has 2 slots for adding RAM modules. It supports a maximum of 512 MB and uses PC100 or PC133 SDRAM modules. Yours likely has a 128 MB module and a 256 MB module, so the only option you have is to replace the 128 MB module with another 256 MB module.

I'm not encouraging you to upgrade to Windows XP, but the option is there if you want to take it and is willing to spend a little money on it.

You might want to consider DoubleHelix's advice to buy a new desktop. A low-end Compaq Presario or some other reliable model with Windows 7(32-bit) can be bought for $300 - $500.

-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## NFT (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm very grateful for all this info.
On balance, I think I will be buying a new PC to replace the one in question.

Thanks both of you again for your help.
This site and your help is really worth visiting, glad I joined. I'm sure I'll be back for more!

[Just out of interest for your team, AVG (on my laptop doing this) blocked me from linking back here with a threat named Exploit Blackhole Exploit Kit (type 1381). I have the file name if you want it.
The next time I tried I got straight back in here so maybe it was a mis-threat alert.]


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Get rid of whatever version of *AVG* you're using and replace it with *Microsoft Security Essentials 2.0.657.0*.

Download and save the *AVG Remover*, then close all open windows, then run the tool to get rid of AVG.

(Note: x86 is for the 32-bit version of Windows and x64 is for the 64-bit version of Windows)

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## NFT (Feb 17, 2011)

I just bought Kaspersky Pure to install on this laptop and another PC I have, also for the one I'm about to purchase!
Are you telling me I've wasted my money and could have used the Microsoft one for free? Does it give the same protection?
I had already been advised to change my Antivirus provider.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you're planning to install *Kaspersky*, you definitely need to get rid of *AVG* first. You don't want to install an antivirus program while another one is still installed and running, and you don't want to install and use multiple antivirus programs at the same time.

There are several good antivirus programs and other security programs out there for free, so I haven't paid for them in over 10 years.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## garycote17 (Feb 27, 2011)

my recomended antivirus is Kaspersky and bitdefender.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Perhaps make that Kaspersky *OR* bitdefender, not both.

If you have money to spend on protection those two are certainly very good, but don't run them together. As has been said it is possible to come up with a perfectly adequate set of protection programs without shelling out a penny; I personally cycle through Avast, Avira, and MSE every few months. That however assumes that they can actually run on your system, which they won't on ME.

I'm slightly wary about suggesting this, but there is always the option of installing a free Linux Operating System onto that reserve computer. That OS doesn't require an antivirus at all (probably safer online without than a windows machine with), and assuming you don't want to use a 384MB machine for gaming or similar fancy functions it will probably allow you to do whatever you need. Ubuntu in particular is easy to learn, no longer the Geeks OS that linux is habitually thought of as. If you're interested have a look here.


----------

